# Mulberry burning hotter than Oak



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 12, 2008)

Was out splitting some wood today and came across Mulberry and remembered several of you guys saying that you thought Mulberry burned hotter and better than Oak. I'll have to take notice to see if this is true, but do you guys really know that it does for sure? Just interested in a little "open discussion"-thanks!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 12, 2008)

From the BTU charts I've seen and also from experience, Yes it is better than SOME Oak. Red Oak is behind Red and White Mullberry. White Oak still has an edge on Mullberry. 

If I run onto them together I don't exclude Oak for Mullberry or Mullberry for White Oak. Lesser wood will get left behind if I run out of room to load.

If the Mullberry doesnt sour from sitting in the log roo long it has a great smell to it. I have heard it has a better flavor than Apple when used on the grill.

A load of Mullbery ? great score !


----------



## bore_pig (Oct 12, 2008)

You can cook over Mulberry? I never knew that! I'll have to try it. We have a bunch of them around our place. If I cut one down, will it keep its cooking properties after it dries? Or should I just take a limb here and there for cooking? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Was out splitting some wood today and came across Mulberry and remembered several of you guys saying that you thought Mulberry burned hotter and better than Oak. I'll have to take notice to see if this is true, but do you guys really know that it does for sure? Just interested in a little "open discussion"-thanks!


I'll chime in because it's an interesting thought. Mulberry's heat content rating is not as high as oak or hickory, and it takes just as long to dry. Its density when dry is a bit less than oak or hickory. Burning green mulberry, just like oak, will make you think the stuff is worthless. But, when dry, mulberry burns very hot and suddenly you strike gold!

I doubt that it burns hotter than oak, but it certainly leaves the impression that it does because it can throw a shower of sparks (snap, crackle, and pop!). So, you have to be careful with it. Mulberry also seems to like a mix with elm and maple.

Also, when it gets down to business, as they say, mulberry can produce that blue flame that everybody knows is hot. Other berrywoods do the same, especially hackberry, an excellent and underrated firewood in my book. The secret is to get the berrywoods dry, and that takes time and patience. 

In my collection, I have two cords of split mulberry that's dry as a bone, and I look forward to burning all of it this winter. opcorn:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> You can cook over Mulberry? I never knew that! I'll have to try it. We have a bunch of them around our place. If I cut one down, will it keep its cooking properties after it dries? Or should I just take a limb here and there for cooking? Thanks for any advice!


I cook with mulberry all the time in my barrel smoker. It is terrific! Try a 3- to 4-lb pork loin roast sometime. About an hour a pound at 300 F.

Dinnertime!


----------



## Mkarlson (Oct 13, 2008)

> I doubt that it burns hotter than oak, but it certainly leaves the impression that it does because it can throw a shower of sparks (snap, crackle, and pop!). So, you have to be careful with it. Mulberry also seems to like a mix with elm and maple.
> 
> Also, when it gets down to business, as they say, mulberry can produce that blue flame that everybody knows is hot. Other berrywoods do the same, especially hackberry, an excellent and underrated firewood in my book. The secret is to get the berrywoods dry, and that takes time and patience.



I agree with the above quote. In my opinion mulberry is almost identical to hedge "osage orange". I believe they are close cousins...in the same class, family etc. I'm no expert but go cut the two, season and burn and you'll see how close they are in all aspects.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 13, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> You can cook over Mulberry? I never knew that! I'll have to try it. We have a bunch of them around our place. If I cut one down, will it keep its cooking properties after it dries? Or should I just take a limb here and there for cooking? Thanks for any advice!



"Just about any wood that makes a fruit, nut or thorn is good for grilling or smoking" was how it was put to me years ago. If the wood sours from being in the log too long or wet in the stack it is better dry. That has been my experience.

I like my cooking wood to be seasoned so the heat is decent without loads of smoke and tars. A lower heat also lets the smoke flavors penetrate the meat deeper. Too much of the tar seems to make meat bitter or too much 'camp flavor' in it. Red meats arent as bad as white meats about this. YMMV

This is a document I consider to be definitive and reliable as a refference to BTU's per cord and cord weights, green and dry. http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf Like I said earlier, better than Red Oak, not quite White Oak,


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 13, 2008)

here is some good info on Ratings of Different Firewoods

http://crfd.org/firewood.htm


----------



## 046 (Oct 13, 2008)

chart in link below rates mulberry as medium, which is wrong. article below chart also calls Osage orange softwood (wrong). 

mulberry is one of the best woods. burns hot for a long time. 

main problem around here is finding it.... it's around, just not in great quantities. same for Osage orange. 

only used mulberry 2-3 times for cooking.... mostly use pecan and hickory for smoking.
always try to save fruit woods for smoking. got a small load of apple drying. 



Richard_ said:


> here is some good info on Ratings of Different Firewoods
> 
> http://crfd.org/firewood.htm


----------



## Mkarlson (Oct 13, 2008)

Osage orange soft wood! :jawdrop: 

Hope its a misprint.....either that or someone has it mistakin for another wood.


----------



## MrA (Jul 6, 2012)

*What About Fruitless Mulberry?*

We have Fruitless Mulberry all over town here in Sacramento, CA. Roots tends to grow into the sewer lines, and crack concrete, so they they are cut down often, great shade trees. Is the Fruitless Mulberry wood any different than than the fruited red or white?


----------



## haveawoody (Jul 6, 2012)

I would say mulberry and red oak are similar in btu.
Only difference is red oak can be burnt in an open fire and mulberry isn't a great wood for open fires.
Mulberry is a great pick for a woodstove and a wonderful wood for smoking meat.

IMO mulberry burns a little hotter than red oak and red oak a little longer than Mulberry.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd often heard how great mulberry was as a firewood but I've been a bit disapointed. I think there may be a few different kinds though. The kind I often end up cutting down has a white sap, and just doesnt look like good wood. I've cut down another type of mulberry that was a lot harder, heavier and denser though, and it was great burning.

Shaun


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang, MrA, your really dug this one up from the past lol!

I was "under 50" when I posted this one! :bang:


----------



## haveawoody (Jul 6, 2012)

bore_pig,

Best to use almost cured or cured for no longer than 18 months Mulberry.
After 18 months of drying i find the smoke almost makes things taste a little bitter and sweet.

Before 18 months of drying just put mulberry in a bucket of water for an hour or two before using it to smoke with and it's similar but a bit different to apple.

A screen under the food is handy with mulberry to stop most of the pops and sparks from making it to the food.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 6, 2012)

*He Sue Did...*



PA. Woodsman said:


> Dang, MrA, your really dug this one up from the past lol!
> 
> I was "under 50" when I posted this one! :bang:



Glad I stood the test of time. Brought in 3 cords of mulberry this year. Split almost all. Look forward to burning this gem. My secret stove formula:

1 mulberry log
2 ash logs
2 elm logs

Hot coals underneath all 5. What a whale of a hot fire!


----------

